# Dogo Argentino



## C-Dubs (Jun 26, 2010)

We are looking for a breeder in the NorthEast (NY would be best) for these incredible breeds. If anyone can send me a link or any information what so ever we would greatly appreciate it. We have been looking for breeds that will work well with GSD's and also keep up with their work ethic, and intelligence. From what I have read about the Dogo Argentino it is exactly what we are looking for. Thanks in advance...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you ever actually been in the presence of a Dogo? What is written on breed sites is usually the ideal for the breed, a wish list for the perfect specimen, but not generally the norm. I've been around quite a few, had a friend that showed them in the rare breed shows. I was at a show where one got away from the handler, ran through the show and found a dog in a crate that had somehow irked him the day before, the dogo almost managed to kill the other dog through the crate. The handler ended up needing surgery to repair the damage done by the dogo when it escaped and while it was trying to maul the other dog. In the few years I was showing in ARBA I saw quite a few scary incidents with Dogos and these were the "social" ones they brought out to the shows. I did see a few that were pretty reasonable and easier to deal with, but they were the exception in my limited experience.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Dogo are a hunting breed. They are used to hunt boar and other animals. This breed needs a experianced handler. Not pet parents, not guardians, not trainers, handlers. I love this breed and will eventually own one, but I will probably go through another 2 dogs before I will take that leap. What work do you plan on doing with the dogo? What titles have you put on the dogs you currently have? And I believe you have a pup less than 6 months old? Maybe put a few schH titles on your pup so you know you can handle a dogo...this breed needs an experienced handler.

edit: Join a dogo forum

http://www.dogousa.org/message_boards/default.asp


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since this has absolutely nothing to do with the German Shepherd Dog all responses need to be in private. 

Thank you,

Admin

*******


----------

